# Introduction post



## toyah (Oct 6, 2008)

I recognise a fair number of the names here, and I assume there's a fair few people who know who I am. Thanks for the invite to the forum back in 2008, sorry it's taken me so long to post 

After a bit of a break from the showing and breeding world I am looking to get back into fancy rats and start properly showing and breeding mice.

Aside from rats and mice, I also keep/breed/show (delete as appropriate) Somali cats, snakes, crested geckos, and multimammate mice. I have previously kept a few other things too.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

thank u for doin ur intro post, welcome to the forum x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Toyah,

Have you still got any mice? You've had a few from me before


----------



## toyah (Oct 6, 2008)

I have half a dozen or so, but I had to stop breeding for a while due to real life so not got any of your gang left unfortunately. It's a shame, the creams were really nice and the bandeds I'd created from crossing them into my semi-pet bandeds were getting bloody good!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

toyah! Great to see you here  Are you going to take up burmese rats again?


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Toyah
Good to see you here. Hope you are keeping well. I haven't seen you since we judged in Finland together


----------

